

Decaf:Administer your infrastracture on Amazon EC2 from Android  - ypavan
http://decaf.9apps.net

======
atambo
It'd be nice to see an app like this take advantage of libcloud
(<http://libcloud.org/>) to support multiple providers.

------
martian
Does anyone know of a good tool like this for iPhone?

~~~
truthtrap
hi, my name is jurg. i am one of the developers of decaf. we started out with
an android version, because there are several things we need that an android
can do easily and are somewhat problematic on an iphone.

but because everyone is so enthusiastic we have no choice, i think. we
extended our team with iphone experience and are starting the process of
porting/transforming decaf for the iphone.

you can check the site (a bit difficult still) or follow one of our team
members or me on twitter. or wait until you see us in the app store.

~~~
oomkiller
Looks like a cool app, I would like to see some Rackspace cloud support
though.

